# انسداد جزئي في الانبوب الشعري !؟!



## رائد حمامرة (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الكرام

حينما تشحن ثلاجة مثلا ويكون هنالك انسداد جزئي في الانبوب الشعري فماذا يحصل .... وكيف نعرف ان هنالك انسداد جزئي في الانبوب الشعري ام لا خاصة واغلب حالات الانسداد تكون في الانبوب الشعري.........

ومن اراد ان يتكلم عن الانسداد الكلي فمرحبا به..........

...بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## salamat (29 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ رائد حسب خبرتي البسيطة جدا فإن انسداد الانبوب الشعري سوف يتسبب في ارتفاع الامبير وحرارة الضاغط وبالتالي لن يكون هناك تبريد وممكن ان يؤدي الى تلف الضاغط


----------



## salamat (29 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أما بالنسبة كيف نعرف أنه هناك انسداد فيجب أن نقيس ضغط السحب وضغط الطرد في نفس الوقت وأيضا الامبير وسوف يكون ضغط الطرد عالي ويظهر حرارة على الضاغط


----------



## rewesh (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
من علامات وجود سدد فى الكابلرى انخفاض درجه حرارته وممكن يحدث تشمييع ثلج خفييف على الكبلرى وعدم وجود صوت رش فريون داخل الفريزر او المرايه


----------



## رائد حمامرة (30 أغسطس 2010)

salamat قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أما بالنسبة كيف نعرف أنه هناك انسداد فيجب أن نقيس ضغط السحب وضغط الطرد في نفس الوقت وأيضا الامبير وسوف يكون ضغط الطرد عالي ويظهر حرارة على الضاغط



بارك الله فيكم ونشكر لكم اجابتكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (30 أغسطس 2010)

rewesh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من علامات وجود سدد فى الكابلرى انخفاض درجه حرارته وممكن يحدث تشمييع ثلج خفييف على الكبلرى وعدم وجود صوت رش فريون داخل الفريزر او المرايه




جزاكم الله خيرا على اجابتكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا / رائد و دائما رائد في طرح الموضوعات القيمة 
و اسمح لي أن أضيف لما تفضل به الزملاء و قد اكرر بعض ما قيل 
وظيفة الكابيلري تيوب هي خنق سائل وسيط التبريد المضغوط تحت ضغط عالي قادما من المكثف بعد تبريده ليؤدي مهمته عند مروره في مواسير وجيوب الفريزر 
وبالتالي فإن عملية الخنق تسبب شيئين : اندفاع السائل المخنوق الي متسع (ياخد فيه راحته و يتخلص من الكبت الذي يعاني منه وهو يمر خلال الكابيلري ) يحقق فيه انتشار و انخفاض مفاجئ للضغط و بالتالي درجة حرارته فيصبح قادرا على اكتساب الحرارة من المواد المحفوظة بالفريزر ، و هذا الاندفاع هو ماتسمع صوته اذا أعطيت سمعك لداخل الفريزر . 
هذا للتوضيح لزملائنا الجدد 
اذا لم تسمع هذا الصوت فان ذلك يعني وجود عائق يعوق مرور الفريون و هذا العائق غالبا ما يكون عند فوهة انطلاق الفريون من نهاية الكابيلري المطلة داخل بداية مسارات الفريون في الفريزر وغالبا ما يكون سببها وجود رطوبة ضمن الفريون اما مصدر الرطوبة واحد من اثنين اما ان يكون الفريون من نوع رديء النقاوة أو تسربت قطرة ماء أثناء عملية الشحن الى داخل الدائرة و هذه سببها المبالغة في استخدام رغوة صابون مشبعة بالماء لعمل اختبار التنفيس على أحد لحامات خط الراجع سبب ثالث لو كنت ركبت كمبرسور جديد و تركته فترة بعد نزع السدادات عن وصلات الطرد و السحب فهو اصلا يكون مفرغ أو معبأ بغاز نيتروجين
السبب الرابع أن يكون الضاغط المستبدل اي القديم احترقت ملفاته واختلط مخلفات عزل الملفات المحترقة مع الزيت فعندما يشتغل الضاغط الجديد فانه يضغط الفريون في مواسير يعلق بها آثار من الزيت التجلط من تركة الضاغط القديم 
لذلك لا بد أن نؤكد على نظافة المسارات و لتأكيد ذلك فأن نظافة مسارات الفريون لابد تبدأ بضخ هواءمضغوط من نهايةالكابيلري التي كانت متصلة بالفلتر المجفف مع تسخين خفيف لمسارات الفريزر حتي نطرد مخلفات الضاغط السابق منها بادئين بالكابيلري منتهين بماسورة الراجع 
اذا تعرفنا غلى كيفية الاستدلال على سداد الكابيلري و المكان الذي يحدث فيه 
اما الأعراض الأكثر دلالة على السدد فهي انك تجد أن الفريزر بدأ عملية التشميع أي تكوين طبقة من اجليد على سطحه ثم بدأت هذه الطبقة في الانحسار تدريجيا حتي تتراكم عند نقطة التقاء الكابيلري مع الفريزر و بالتالي ينقطع صوت تدفق الفريون و يتلاشي صوت الكمبرسور فإذا قمت باستخدام شعلة ولاعة السجائر - نعوذ بالله منها - في تسخين نقطة التقاء الكابيلري مع الفريزر فان الرطوبة المتجمدة فيفوهت الكابيلري ستذوب و يعود الفريون للانطلاق و يعلوا صوت الضاغط الى أن يصل الي صوت التشغيل الطبيعي 
و في هذه الحالة قم بعمل تفريغ للمسارات و استبدل الفلتر [آخر جديد وضع قطرة ساوثند ( معروف في مصر ) و هي مادة تمنع توالد الرطوبة أي تقضي عليها ، و توضع القطرة هذه على فوهة وصلة الشحن قبل رباط الخرطوم ثم افتح علبة الفريون بالتدريج لتسمح بتدفق الفريون على دفعات واستمع لاستمرارية تدفق الفريون في الفريزر فاذا تكررت ظاهرة السدد كرر محاولة التنظيف و استبدال الفلتر 
اما ظاهرة الانسداد الكلى للكابليلري فهي لم تصادفني لكن صادفني كابيليري مشقوق طوليا أضاع على الفريون و الوقت و أجر استبدال الكابيلري 
ارجو أن أكون قد عطيت معلومة مفيدة 
و في كتابي المرشد العملي في أعمال صيانة اجهزة التبريد المنزلي و التجاري المزيد من الأعطال و حلها من خلال ممارسة ميدانية 
وفقكم الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا / رائد و دائما رائد في طرح الموضوعات القيمة
> و اسمح لي أن أضيف لما تفضل به الزملاء و قد اكرر بعض ما قيل
> وظيفة الكابيلري تيوب هي خنق سائل وسيط التبريد المضغوط تحت ضغط عالي قادما من المكثف بعد تبريده ليؤدي مهمته عند مروره في مواسير وجيوب الفريزر
> وبالتالي فإن عملية الخنق تسبب شيئين : اندفاع السائل المخنوق الي متسع (ياخد فيه راحته و يتخلص من الكبت الذي يعاني منه وهو يمر خلال الكابيلري ) يحقق فيه انتشار و انخفاض مفاجئ للضغط و بالتالي درجة حرارته فيصبح قادرا على اكتساب الحرارة من المواد المحفوظة بالفريزر ، و هذا الاندفاع هو ماتسمع صوته اذا أعطيت سمعك لداخل الفريزر .
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا واستاذنا الفاضل صبري سعيد فللامانه قد اتحفتنا بمعلومات توزن بالذهب نسال الله ان توزن لكم في صحائف حسناتكم

اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة للانسداد الجزئي كمات فهمت من حديثكم يستدل عليه من خلال صوت الفريزر وتشمعه ثم تلاشي هذا التشمع وكذلك فهمت من حديثكم ان اولى طرق معالجة الانسداد هي من خلال لهب ولاعة
بين نهاية الكابليري وبداية الفريزر واذا استمرت المشكلة فتوضع قطرة من مادة الثاوزند على خرطوم الشحن ثم تدفع من خلال نفس فريون المستخدم بدائرة التبريد ..........
------------------------
تساؤلي الاول

هل نعمل فاكوم للدائرة التبريد قبل او بعد وضع مادة الثاوزند او لا يلزم فعل الفاكوم ؟؟؟؟
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
تساؤلي الثاني

كيف اعرف مهندس صبري ان الانسداد تم معالجته قبل شحن الدورة حتى لا نضيع الفريون؟؟؟
---------------
ملاحظة
قبل مدة ذهبت لتركيب ضاغط ثلاجة اخبرني صاحب ثلاجة ان فني اخر اخبره بضعف في الكابليري واكد حديثه(صاحب الثلاجة يخبرني عن الفني) بانه قص نهاية الكابليري وشغل ضاغط كان قد اوصله للدائرة وكان خروج الهواء من نهاية الكابليري ضعيفة ثم بدا الفني بتقطيع الكابليري 5 سم تتدريجيا من كلا طرفيه ولم يتغير ضعف الهواء.....فاوصاه بتغير الكابليري وانا عملت بوصيته وتم تغير الكابليري فهل حقا ضعف الهواء الخارج مع التاكد من سلامة الضاغط هو دليل على انسداد الكابليري

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونسألكم الدعاء
أعطيتني احساس بأهمية ماسجلته في كتابي منذ العام 1985 و أعطيتني دافع المراجعة والتحمس لنشره تعميما للفائدة 
بالنسبة للنقطة الأولي لا توجد ضرورة لإعادة تفريغ الدائرة بعد اضافة الثاوزند 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فانه بعد تركيب الكابيلري الجديدة تكون ماسورة الراجع حرة لم تلحم بعد مع سحب الضاغط و بالتالي فان تشغيل الضاغط لفترة قليلة سيدفع الهواء اليالكوندنسر فالفلتر ثم عبر الكابيلري الى الفريزر فالراجع ، فإذا كتمت بإصبعك الإبهام نهاية ماسورة الراجع لمدة ثانيتين ثم رفعت اصبعك مرة واحدة مفاجئة ستجد قوة اندفاع الهواء المحبوس تعبر عن مسلك الكابيلري ، ويمكن تكرار ذلك مع ملاحظة هل تجد غبرة على سطح اصبعك لن عدم وجود تلك الغبرة يعني نظافة المسارات جميعا 
ملحوظة هامة قد لايهتم بها بعض من يعملون بمجال الصيانة : لابد من تركيب فلتر مجفف ذو حجم كبير على ماسورة الطرد الخاصة بالكمبرسور الذي تستخدمه في عملية الاختبار ، ايضا حاول ألا تستخدم ضاغط الثلاجة في عملية التفريغ - كما ان ضاغط ثلاجة دانفوس 1/5 حصان يمكنك استخدامه في عمليات التفريغ و اختبار الضغط بغرض اكتشاف التهريب - فالكمبرسورات اليوم ليست كما الأمس فهي مصممة لتعيش فترة محدودة تحت ظروف عمل طبيعية 
و موفق سيدي دائما باذن الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا ونسألكم الدعاء
> و موفق سيدي دائما باذن الله
> 
> ...



بصراحة اعجز كل العجز في التعبير عن مدى سعادتي واستفادتي من شرح معلمنا الكبير المهندس صبري ولن اقول لك الا جزاك الله كل خير

مهندسنا الفاضل
في البداية اود ان اسالك كيف لي الحصول على نسخة من كتاب حضرتك في فلسطين
وبالنسبة للتساؤل الثاني ما هي اقطار الكابليري الاكثر استخداما في الثلاجات

وارجو الا ابعد كثيرا عن الموضوع في هذا التساؤل
البارحة ذهبت الى ثلاجة تحتاج شحنة فريون 134 وبعد عمل الفاكوم بدات بشحنها ما مقداره 170 غرام فريون كما مدون عليها
العجيب في الامر كلما ازود الثلاجة بالفريون يرجع الضغط الى اقل من صفر حينها احسست ان هنالك انسدادا في الثلاجة ولكنني استمريت في التعبئة وحين بدأ ضغط الفريون يزداد عن الصفر بدرجة او درجتين تريثت قليلا في الشحن وبعدها بدا تكون الصقيع على جميع خط السحب فبدات بتنفيس الشحنة ولكن وصلت الشحنة الى الصفر وجميع خط السحب مملوء بالصقيع حينا بدات باطفاء الثلاجة حتى يزداد الضغط عن الصفر واستطيع التفريغ ولكن ما زال خط السحب مملوءا بالصقيع وحين فحص الامبير وجدت انه يقارب الامبير المدون على لافتة الثلاجة فاوقفت التنفيس وتركت الثلاجة تعمل ثم عدت الى الورشة

والان اريد من حضرتكم مهندس صبري وكل الاخوة الاعزاء تفسيرا لما حصل مع العلم ان المبخر (والمروحة لا تعمل) من بدايته الى نهايته متكون عليه الصقيع وضعط السحب حوالي صفرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم على ثقتك ومحبتك زادكم الله توفيقا
بالنسبة للكتاب انا لم اكرر طباعته منذ العام 1993 فقد أهملت المطبعة و كانت طبعة رديئة و من حسن حظي انها اختطفت و سمعت بعد ذلك أن احد من حضروا محاضراتي في الصيانة في فرع نقابة المهندسين بطنطا يقوم بتدريس الكتاب لتلاميذه في ليبيا 
والكتاب جاهز للنشر و يقع في حوالي 580صفحة و مسجل بدار الكتب المصرية وله رقم 
و أتمني أن يخرج للنور قريبا بعد تعديلات و اضافات على النسخة التجريبية الاولي
بالنسبة لماحدث معك أثناء شحن الثلاجة له سببان :
1- انك دفعت كمية الفريون دفعة واحدة و الأصح هو التغذية كل دقيقتين مثلا فأنت فاجئت الضاغط بما لم يستطع تصريفه و كلا غذيته بدفعة تراقب قراءة الأمبير و ضغط الراجع و لا تسمح لضغط الراجع أن يقل الي الصفر لأن هذا قد يؤثر على أدائه اذا كان ضاغط غير مجهز للخدمة الشاقة أي صيني درجة ثانية او تالته فاذا استقر الأمبير اوقف الشحن و راقب تكون الصقيع على ماسورة الراجع فاذا حدث و بدأ التكوين خفف الشحنة قليلا و تدريجيا حتي يختفي هذا الصقيع و الأمبير مستقر لأن ظاهرة تكون الصقيع تعني أن الراجع لوعاء الضاغط وسيط تبريد سائل و يشكل خطورة على الضاغط و صماماته لأن الضاغط يستقبل وسيط تبريد يكون في حالة بخارمبتل يقوم بتبريد محرك الضاغط فيكتمل بخار مشبع بالكامل و يتجاوزهذه الحالة ليصير في حالة الغاز وهو ما يقوم كباس الضاغط بالتعامل معه ويدفعه الى مواسير المكثف لتتم اسالة وسيط التبريد ودفعه الى الكابيلري و اجباره على العبور لينتشر في مواسير الفريزر 
2- من الخطأ أن تمنع مروحة الفريزر من العمل أثناء الشحن بعد ان تطمئن الى صوت الفريون 
فعدم تشغيل المروحة أدي الي بطء تصريف الفريون في ملف التبريد و حول الملف الي فريزر مسطح ، بينما التثليج و التبريد يعتمد كليا على حركة الهواء حول ملف التبريد
اتمني لكم المزيد من النجاح وارجو ان حضرتك تسجل مايقابلك من حالات و كيف تم التغلب عليها فالتجربة خبرة و النجاح ثقة
ورمضان كريم و شكرا على الرسالة بارك الله لكم و نرجو التواصل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على ثقتك ومحبتك زادكم الله توفيقاورمضان كريم و شكرا على الرسالة بارك الله لكم و نرجو التواصل



باذن الله تكن محبة في الله وتقبل الله الصيام والقيام وبلغنا اللهم بفضله وكرمه ليلة القدر

اخي العزيز حين اقوم بشحن ثلاجة اعطي دفعة فيرتفع الضغط وحين يتناقص مؤشر ساعة الضغط
حتى يثبت اعطي الدفعة الثانية وهكذا ........
ودائما عمليات الشحن تنجح معي مع ايقاف المروحة لكن هذه هي المرة الاولى التي
تمر معي مثل هذه الحالة ويظهر الصقيع على الخط الراجع والضغط لا يزداد عن الصفر
-----------------------------
--------------------------
---------------------
----------------
-----------
-----
--
-
باذن الله ساتابع الامر والاستفادة من تعليماتكم وساوافيكم بالنتائج الاخيرة 

بارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 سبتمبر 2010)

compressor quality is playing roll for this phenominaq


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مايكل فايز ميخائيل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد مشكلة لا اعرف سببها هى :
يوجد جهاز وايت وستنجهاوس 2.1/4 كان بهى تسريب عادى بعد ما فعلت االتسريب الموجود بالجهاز رجعت الكويل مكانة تانى وشحنت . الجهاز يتشحن لحد 55 و بعد فترة من التشغيل ينقص العداد حتى يصل الى 30 ويستقر على ذلك حتى بعد ايام واثناء التشغيل يعمل ثلج على ماسورة السحب و الطرد ايضا 
المهم انى شكيت فى الكابلرى يكون مسدود وبعد تغيرة لم يكون الجهاز على وضعة الطبيعى فان وضعت كابلرى 1.8كان الكباس يسحب بدن ضغط وان وضعت كابلرى اكبر كان الفريون الذى يمشى فى الدائرةعالى حدا وملحوظ بشكل كبير
فبعد اذن السادة المهندسين اذا كان يوجد قاعدة معينة لتحديد طول وقطر الكابلرى 
فأكون جزيل الشكر لسيادتكم


----------



## mottohotto (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يسعدنى المشاركه معكم فهذ العطل يحدث مع 90% من الفنيين 
الاخ رائد حضرتك ذكرت ان مروحه المبخر لا تعمل و هناك تكون صقيع على خط السحب و هذا هو الطبيعى و عليك فحص المروحه هل تدور باليد فربما ماتور المروحه به قفش او زرجنه او ان ماتور المروحه به تلف زى قطع و احب اطمنك ان تكون الصقيع على الراجل بدون عمل المروحه فهو دليل على شغلك الصحيح و لكن لا بد من عمل المروحه فبدونها لن يتم التجميد فى الفريزر بالنسبه للمنتجات و لن يتم التبريد فى الكابينه بالنسبه للماكولات 
فإذا عملت المروحه بالشكل الطبيعى فسوف يذوب الجليد و ستجد تبريد فى الفريزر و الكابينه 
اذا كانت المروحه سليمه و انت توقفها عمدا بالمشكله هى سدد بالكابلرى و لا بد من تغييره مع الفلتر 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## mottohotto (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مايكل فايز ميخائيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يوجد مشكلة لا اعرف سببها هى :
> يوجد جهاز وايت وستنجهاوس 2.1/4 كان بهى تسريب عادى بعد ما فعلت االتسريب الموجود بالجهاز رجعت الكويل مكانة تانى وشحنت . الجهاز يتشحن لحد 55 و بعد فترة من التشغيل ينقص العداد حتى يصل الى 30 ويستقر على ذلك حتى بعد ايام واثناء التشغيل يعمل ثلج على ماسورة السحب و الطرد ايضا
> المهم انى شكيت فى الكابلرى يكون مسدود وبعد تغيرة لم يكون الجهاز على وضعة الطبيعى فان وضعت كابلرى 1.8كان الكباس يسحب بدن ضغط وان وضعت كابلرى اكبر كان الفريون الذى يمشى فى الدائرةعالى حدا وملحوظ بشكل كبير
> ...


اولا تغيير قطر الكابلرى لا انصح به فلا بد عند تغيير الكابلرى ان يستبدل بنفس القطر و نفس الطول 
انخفاض الضغط راجع لاسباب 
الاول درجه الحراره الخارجيه منخفضه و خصوصا فى فصل الشتاء و انخفاض الحراره و الرطوبه يجعل الوحده الخارجيه ذو تكثيف عالى و هنا ينخفض الضغط
هو السدد فى الكابلرى او المصفاه الموجوده بعد المكثف 
السبب الثالث هناك تسريب 
فلتر المبخر مسدود بالاتربه 
ماتور مروحه المبخر لا تعمل او المكثف به عطل او الماتور يعمل و لكن سرعته اقل من السرعه المقننه له يعنى لازم يتعمل اعاده لف للماتور 
نتيجه فك المبخر جايز هناك ماسوره اتخنقت يعنى حدث خفس بها فلا بد من مراجعه الكيعان و المواسير 
راجع هذه الاسباب واحده واحده و ان شاء الله هتلاقى الحل فى واحد منهم المهم تطمنا بالنتيجه


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> 
> حينما تشحن ثلاجة مثلا ويكون هنالك انسداد جزئي في الانبوب الشعري فماذا يحصل .... وكيف نعرف ان هنالك انسداد جزئي في الانبوب الشعري ام لا خاصة واغلب حالات الانسداد تكون في الانبوب الشعري.........
> 
> ...



*اخي الكريم رائد تحية طيبة وبعد 

لعلك لم تقصد انسداد جزئي في الماسورة الشعرية , نظرا لان قطرها صغير جدا , فالغالب على الانابيب الشعرية هو انسداد كلي. 
وان لم تكن تقصد فانني سوف اتكلم عن الانسداد الكلي في الانابيب الشعرية وله 3 حالات :
1. انسداد بسبب الرطوبة
2. انسداد بسبب خفس بالماسورة
3. بسبب وجود اوساخ او ذرات معدنية .

وعموما ظاهرة الانسداد تسبب بعمل الثلاجة لفترة اطول من اللازم او تفصل بسرعة او تكون درجة الحرارة داخل الثلاجة مرتفعة.

ومن اراد تفصيل الظواهر التي تحدث بسبب الحالات الثلاثة فانا مستعد تماما , ولكن بعد ان تؤمن لي ادارة المنتدى سيارة مرور 2011 :1: .

ملاحظة / يوجد فرق بين الظواهر التي تحدث في الثلاجة بسبب الانسداد الكلي في الانابيب الشعرية والعوائق الجزئية او الكلية في دوائر الثلاجات .ومن اراد التفصيل فهذا له ثمن اخر :16:

*​


----------



## seawavesm (5 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اواجه مشكلة في صيانة مكيف جنرال 2 طن وهي ان ضغط الدفع منخفض جدا علما انه لايوجد عندي بلف لوضع ساعة الضغط على خط الطرد البلف موجود فقط على خط السحب والضغط 0 على مقياس الضغط المنخفض وقد قمت بفك ملف الكبلري وتنظيفه وبعد تركيبه شحنت الوحدة بالغاز مجداد ولم يتغير شي مازال الضغط 0 على خط السحب
علما انا صباب عكس دارة المكيف يعمل جيدا ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## هانى444444 (30 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

